

232 sand dollars - progga
http://sivers.org/232

======
swombat
That's an amazing story, thank you for sharing it.

It reminds me of a different, fictional, but also interesting story:

[http://nasredin.blogspot.com/2008/01/random-acts-of-
kindness...](http://nasredin.blogspot.com/2008/01/random-acts-of-
kindness.html)

The sand of the Black Sea coast was covered with myriads of starfish washed
ashore by the storm, doomed to be soon dried out by the sun. Nasreddin picked
them up patiently and threw them back, one by one, undisturbed by the hopeless
immensity of the task.

A passer-by wondered and asked him,

“Why are you wasting your time? It’s all Allah’s will. Don’t you see that all
you can do doesn’t count at all?”

“It counts for me, and it counts for this one,” answered Hodja, tossing yet
another starfish into the tide.

------
sp332
Calvin and Hobbes: _If people could put rainbows in zoos, they would_
<http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1995/06/15>

------
masterponomo
That reminds me of a similar experience I had with a bag of Portuguese Men of
War I collected and then set free. We must never hoard Nature, no matter who
gets stung.

~~~
jorkos
Reminds me of a turtle shell i found hiking in the Apalachians while on
Outward Bound....one of our guides convinced me to leave it in situ -
important lesson.

------
funkah
When I was 22, I spent a year living in Frederick, MD, working a mediocre job
and doing my best to get down to Washington, DC. He wins.

